# DP column clamp for shop vac hose



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Finished work yesterday and finally got a "round tuit" and fabricated this.Might be helpful to somebody.

The quick clamp is from one of the kid's junk bikes....new ones are available off the 'Bay very cheap.Muffler clamp fits the hose so well it dosen't need to be tight.....the hose ribs sort of click into place.The whole thing swings R/L....up/down with ease and is lightening quick.

This is our WW'n DP.


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice! I just may have to make one of them....


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Just payin the bills..........1945 W/T radial DP.

Tap Magic floating in the air....pic is just to show how this old machine is doing yoeman service in a working,job shop.Tooling is for some inletting work(gun world) that's being done on the BP(Bridgeport milling mach).....so,look at this DP as being a "support" machine.Maybe,not it's original intent,but that's how we use it.Got other DP's....but when it comes to versatility,you're gonna be hardpressed to beat this.

German air over hydraulic vise and a 75 year old tap handle.......


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Moving fwd.........


----------

